# DH123a problem



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

So i fianly got my NCE Power Cab and i have had a DH123a decoder and harness in my Soo line engine every time i try to program it it says "cannot read CV" I don't have any other DCC engines to test it but from what i have read its usually the decoder and not the Power cab do they make some kind of chip tester?

The Track is new the Connections go from the back of the board on the faceplate to the track i cleaned the wheels even took the mortar out of the frame to make sure there is no contact even tried a different engine that is athern as well

Any suggestions other than buying a engine that is already DCC


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
Double check your wiring and connections, you can get the DH123A manual/installation guide from the Digitrax website as a PDF file. If anything contact Digitrax tech assistance and see what they say. I also have a Locomotive equipped with a DH123A decoder and I'm using it on an NCE "Power Cab`system( version 1.65) . I was able to fully program the decoder no problem....


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

its an DH123AT not A i double checked the wiringing its perfect the only thing i can this is it shorted to the frame and burnt the chip but i had a pcs of wireing tape there i will wait till monday and call digitrax


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

britblad,
First, The NCE or Digitrax will not read the decoder with the motor removed, it need the motor for the read back resistance.
Second, The decoders don't read very well when you fry them.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

the motor was still hooked up just not in the train and i guess i will find out if it is fried i took it to the local train shop and there dcc guy will test it out for me!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

The chip is good and i found out you have to use the flat cord not the one that looks like a phone cord to get stuff to work. 

I have been able to get the light to turn on but still cant read CV and i have a broken wire i have to solder back onto the clip i am hoping i can get this to work!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Problem Solved i blame my lights in the room the wheels were dirty as heck!


----------

